# [SOLVED] Mounting a network drive on Samsung Galaxy S2 doesn't show up on Google Play Music or any other music app



## gamesfrager

Hi,

I have successfully mounted my network drive located at 192.168.200.254/usb1 to my Samsung Galaxy S2.

But no matter where I mounted to; it is never picked up by Google Play Music app or any other music app.

All file explorer apps show the mounted folder correctly and I can browse and play music files fine.

But I would like my music to be showing in music app instead of using file explorers.

Any idea what should I be doing to make it work?

I have successfully made it work on my HP Touchpad running CM9 see ( http://rootzwiki.com/topic/89834-solved-how-to-map-network-path-as-storage-that-can-be-recognized-by-google-music/)

I tried the same setup but nothing worked. I also tried different mounting points, still nothing worked.

I used CifsManager and Mount Manager apps, but both yield the same result. All files explorer apps can navigate the mount point but nothing is being picked up on any music app.

Please help.

Thanks

*Update*:

Mmmmmmm...that sweet taste of success and the lovely sound of crushing bugs...

The solution in my case -most likely will work on other devices as well- was to force a media scan!

I have tried so many mounting points but it was never picked up by any media player.

I have finally solved it.

- using CifsManager I mounted to /mnt/sdcard/mynetworkdrive -of course "mynetworkdrive" can be any name

- using ES file explorer, select Library => Music => then hit the refresh button at the bottom toolbar, and when prompted; select Notify System Refresh. It will take a while to finish, so don't rush it! let it sit there until it's finished

- after it's finished; you will see a list of all your media files -mp3 files in my case

- now go to your media player of choice (Google Play Music app in my case) and refresh the media, if the app has such an option. Most apps will recognize the new files right away

Enjoy


----------



## gamesfrager

After searching for days, I have come across this thread on xda-developers. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2106480

It seems to be the root cause of the issue I'm having with mounting a network path under CyanogenMod 10+

It worked on my HP Touchpad because I'm on CM9, so that explains it!

Now, according to the above thread, is the dalvic cache patch applied on latest nightly CM10.2 ? If not, are there some instructions with step-by-step

on how we can apply it?

~Sinan


----------



## yarly

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2140966


----------



## gamesfrager

Thank you yarly. I will be trying your suggestion and follow that thread. I will report back on my experience.

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## gamesfrager

I have followed all the stsps, and reach the step where it issues the command to mount, however I'm getting :

- connection reset by peer if I type *sshfs [email protected]:/ /mnt/nas/ -o allow_other*

- missing host if I type *sshfs [email protected]/ /mnt/nas/ -o allow_other*

The difference between the two commands is the port ":"

- I also tried *sshfs 192.168.1.111/ /mnt/nas/ -o allow_other *and *sshfs 192.168.1.111:/ /mnt/nas/ -o allow_other* neither worked 

The difference between the two commands is the port ":" and I also removed the *[email protected]* part

The 192.168.1.111 is the Kingston Mobilelite Wireless Card Reader address.

I tried pinging it from terminal emulator and I do get a response. I also was able to browse the files using the LAN tab on ES File Explorer.

Looking at the paths on the top of ES file explorer, I can see the usb drive is at 192.168.1.111/usb1/

On top of this, I can also use this address to browse from any web browser

My guess is this path is not the real path of the usb drive!??

Since I was able to get the mounting to work with CifsManager, I hope that I can find a way to make other apps see the mounted folder.

I don't know what else I can try at this point 

Thanks yarly


----------



## gamesfrager

I'm still looking for a solution to this issue. It seems that there were patches merged to CM 10.1, but I have no idea if any fix was applied to 10.2

Just to clarify the issue:

- I can mount the network path fine and can brows the mount point using ES File Explorer.

- No other apps (media players) are able to see the mounted point, most likely because they see it empty

What I'm looking for is to be able to browse and play music from the media players instead of using some file explorer

Regards, and thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## gamesfrager

Updated original post with the solution


----------

